# Safety advice on cot bumpers



## LuluBee

I've bought a cot bumper for my LO, but my MIL has told me they're not safe to use and I shouldn't be putting one in the cot. Is this true?


----------



## mrs shine

If I remember correctly they're ok up to a certain age. You need to make sure they're tied on well. I think the concern is that they could become undone and then be a suffocation risk.


----------



## Hevz

As long as they're secure they are ok until baby can wriggle up to them or roll over as they can get caught up in them or press their faces against them:cry:. You always put baby down at the foot of the cot anyway, not the head of the cot where the bumper is....they won't wriggle around much till a few months old.


----------



## Charlotte-j

i heard they aint too safe, but really we have to have it. jessica moves alot now and hurts her self on the cot :-/


----------



## pinkmac85

I've heard you shouldn't use them because baby can suffocate themselves if they wriggle themselves over to it so I'm not really sure about bumpers. Not sure if we will have one or not. It's one of those some say yes you can use them others say no


----------



## Tegans Mama

You can use them up until baby can sit up by themselves x


----------



## helen1234

i put rosie at the bottom of the cot so really it was for show, and she ripped it off when she got bigger. i dunno to be honest its and interesting question, if they were dangerous why are they still for sale, i'm gonna ask the woman in the baby shop when i get round to buying it. i heard as well that grow bags are dangerous as well as babies arms can slip throughand get stuck and can over heat cos they cant kick the cover off. so now i'm second thinking on them too. think i'll stick to cotton flannelette sheets and a nice cot blanket.
xx


----------



## mummymadness

I heard they are Un safe because baby can get caught in the ties etc ...
But i have allways had one , I cut the ties really short once tied in a bow and both my Babies were ok .
We took it off once when finnley was little and he hit his head on the bars and i thought that wasnt safe lol ... I guess its a personal thing hun , If you feel safe and comfertable using them go for it . xxx .


----------



## coccyx

Never had them , as saw some pics of a young baby who had rolled into the bumper, in a corner, got stuck , unable to roll itself back again and suffocated. Sorry do not mean to alarm! I always put my baby at foot of bed in the middle, so guess this would not have been an issue.


----------



## countessbump

i think bumpers and grobags are fine as long as they are used properly. With a grobag, you need to make sure you are using one with the right TOGs for the weather and season - using a winter one in the spring/summer would make the baby too hot.


----------



## Jkelmum

The advice is not b4 12 months same as quilts


----------



## soup

as countessbump says the thing with gro bags is that you have to use the right size and tog, i thik they have to be above a certain weight too 7lb ish i think? but if you use the right one i honestly think grobags are one of the best baby products available. 

i think we will have a cot bumper but more for the look, but then am also intent on getting a brething sensor mointor as they gave me so much peice of mind with the babies i have looked after.


----------



## Zarababy1

i have one on our cot but im going to take it off because charlies started rolling and pulling things but i think up untill LO can do that ur fine :) x


----------



## bambikate

Oh my gosh I never thought about it coming undone, not sure about using ours now... x x


----------



## KatienSam

i think its ok if baby is at the bottom of the cot (foot to foot as they say).. and its unlikely to become undone if you tie it up well.. maybe a double granny or something lol!!

xx


----------



## Tilly

I agree countess, with grobags you need to make sure you're using the correct tog for the room temperature and also that your baby is big enough to use the bag (I think many grobags suggest use only when your baby is over 7lbs).

I've heard that it's safe to use a bumper until your baby can undo the ties. I've never liked the thought of them personally.


----------



## redberry3

I heard that the best way to avoid suffication is to weave the bump through the slats/rails of the crib/cot to ensure it does not fall over onto baby. I am using one and doing this.....I had one when I was a baby.....

:hugs:


----------



## sam's mum

We had one until Sam started wriggling up to the top of his crib. It's not just a suffocation risk though - if they end up with it covering their heads there's a danger of them overheating as they lose a huge amount of their excess heat through their heads.

I think grobags are brilliant though, as long as it's the right size and tog rating - there's no way we would have been able to keep blankets over Sam after the first couple of months as he'd kick them off within about 5 minutes of going to bed x


----------

